# Leather Zulu



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Nothing terribly exciting, just my old everday bashed up Seiko Panda glam'd up nicely with a new strap





Got it from Monkey Swag for about 20 quid. Mega comfy but at 280mm length my largeish wrist is on the third last hole.

Seems real well made, nice soft leather with a decent grain to it, neat stitching and the hardwares seemingly pvd coated.

Recommend them


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Cheers Chris il be getting more from them. Leathers so nice to wear. Mmmmm sounds bad that lol.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi,looks great,i bought one from the same seller in 22mm,i have to say mine was only just long enough with my 8" wrist to tuck through the second metal loop but it like yours looks super,cheers,greasemonk


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Greasemonk, yeah they should make them a bit longer, my wrist is not huge by any standard. Impressed with the quality for the price. Will be getting another one shortly, maybe try a leather nato


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

These straps get the :thumbup: from me too, decent quality at a nice price.

Ditto the comments on the length, should be at least 20mm longer.

Watch & strap look good.

Cheers

R


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks good on that Panda. Your right a good Nato should come in about 300 or 310. :thumbup:


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys, very comfortable strap I have to say!


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

Purchased from Monkeyswag before and would use them again.

Am I correct in thinking the NATO straps are of thinner stock than the Zulu ones?

I had a leather NATO one and just found it too flimsy with my Tissot on there.


----------

